# Inderal / Propranolol (Beta Blocker) Long Time Use



## serioussam (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi 
I have social anxiety disorder for a long, long time, since about 1987. In 1995 a doctor prescribed me Inderal (Propranolol) 40mg, twice a day. Since then, my social anxiety is completely gone. Just PERFECT A+++. But: I am taking this medication since every day, since then for about 13 years. My question is: Is the medication good for long term use? I prefer an answer from a doctor who knows what he's talking about. Do i have to be anxious about long term problems with the medication? I mean, i feel very good with it. Never had problems. Only when i forget to take it for one day, my heart starts beating very hard but as i heard this is normal. 

Thanks for a good answer from a person who KNOW what he/she's talking about.

Sam


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't worry, everything is allright . Propranolol is not toxic and won't harm your heart/body. Your beta-receptors upgraded because you blocked them with the Inderal, this means when you abruptly stop taking the drug your system goes into overdrive (tachycardia, racing heart). If you ever consider stopping to take Inderal then you have to slowly taper down. But you can also continue to take it. What is your average blood pressure and pulse rate?


----------



## serioussam (Feb 27, 2009)

Medline said:


> Don't worry, everything is allright . Propranolol is not toxic and won't harm your heart/body. Your beta-receptors upgraded because you blocked them with the Inderal, this means when you abruptly stop taking the drug your system goes into overdrive (tachycardia, racing heart). If you ever consider stopping to take Inderal then you have to slowly taper down. But you can also continue to take it. What is your average blood pressure and pulse rate?


I don't know. Think everything is allright. Do you think i have to measure it? Well, if there's everything allright, i don't have any reason to stop taking it for my whole life, right?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Next time you see your doctor let him measure your blood pressure and pulse rate, Inderal lowers these. But if you have no symptoms of low blood pressure then probably everything is ok. You could also buy a home BP measure kit. And again: Nothing speaks against long term Propranolol use for physically healthy persons.


----------



## serioussam (Feb 27, 2009)

Medline said:


> Next time you see your doctor let him measure your blood pressure and pulse rate, Inderal lowers these. But if you have no symptoms of low blood pressure then probably everything is ok. You could also buy a home BP measure kit. And again: Nothing speaks against long term Propranolol use for physically healthy persons.


O.K., i am consulting my doctor at least once a year, so i am sure my blood pressure is allright. Thanks for your answer, i appreciate that so much!
Another question, hope it doesnt shock you. I take Lorezepam since also 1987, first infrequently at small doses of 1mg and later of 2.5 - 5 mg. Now i am at 5 a day but: i sometimes just get off the drug from one day to another. This is hard, but i can handle it. But: I frequently have depressions, and tried soooo many medications that didnt work. At least, i got one that works. It's a combination of 12.5 Amitryptilin and 5 Chlordiazepoxid. It works well against my depressions, and after about 2 - 3 months, i can stop taking it. (First 3 then 2 then 1). But. After that i really need to get back to the Lorazepam quite soon. I am sure, that Lorazepam can suppress the outbreak of my depressions. But when it's coming back, i stop taking Lorazepam and take the other one until it's gone. So, my problem no is: After a depression is gone, i always try to live WITHOUT Lorazepam a certain while. But it doesn't work. I will not getting depressive but when there's to much "load", i am getting asthma. When i start getting back on Lorazepam, it stops. So i know, i am addicted to Benzodiazepines, but my question is: Would it be better, to take Lorazepam right after the other medication and stay on it instead of getting an asthma-attack and taking it afterwards. It's just stupid for me. I know, you may say, try another psychopharm for the treatment of your depression, but i tried so so so so many, and i have one now that works, that i don't want do change it. So is it harmful for my body to take benzodiazepines like Lorazepam everyday or not? I really appreciate your answer.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Honestly I didn't fully understand your post.  Chlordiazepoxide is a Benzo too and 12.5mg Amitryptiline is a very low dose. Could you please tell me which drugs exactly you take at the moment at which dose (lorazepam too)?

Edit: So you take 37,5mg Amitryptiline + 15mg Chlordiazepoxide when you are depressive and off the lorazepam, right?


----------



## serioussam (Feb 27, 2009)

Medline said:


> Honestly I didn't fully understand your post.  Chlordiazepoxide is a Benzo too and 12.5mg Amitryptiline is a very low dose. Could you please tell me which drugs exactly you take at the moment at which dose (lorazepam too)?


o.k., i take 40mg inderal twice a day and 2.5 mg lorazepam twice a day. right now. 
The medicament i take when i am in a depressive phase is a combination of Chlordiazepoxide 5mg and Amitryptiline 12.5mg. First i take 3 of it, later i get back to 2 and then to 1 and then i stop. Afterwards i feel much better, because the amitryptiline makes me very tired. Then - first - i am happy and only take the inderal as ever. Then, when i have too much stress, i am getting an asthma attack and immediately start taking lorazepam, 2.5 mg twice a day.


----------



## serioussam (Feb 27, 2009)

serioussam said:


> o.k., i take 40mg inderal twice a day and 2.5 mg lorazepam twice a day. right now.
> The medicament i take when i am in a depressive phase is a combination of Chlordiazepoxide 5mg and Amitryptiline 12.5mg. First i take 3 of it, later i get back to 2 and then to 1 and then i stop. Afterwards i feel much better, because the amitryptiline makes me very tired. Then - first - i am happy and only take the inderal as ever. Then, when i have too much stress, i am getting an asthma attack and immediately start taking lorazepam, 2.5 mg twice a day.


But the final question is:
Is it harmful for my body to take benzodiazepines like Lorazepam everyday or not?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I know that Propranolol as other beta blockers can make asthma much worse. Did you have a longer (weeks+) benzo-free phase without any problems?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> But the final question is:
> Is it harmful for my body to take benzodiazepines like Lorazepam everyday or not?


If you take 5mg Lorazepam for month-years you will be heavily addicted and sudden withdrawal could cause seizures and delirium. But the drug won't harm your body organs.


----------



## serioussam (Feb 27, 2009)

Medline said:


> I know that Propranolol as other beta blockers can make asthma much worse. Did you have a longer (weeks+) benzo-free phase without any problems?[/QUOTE


----------



## serioussam (Feb 27, 2009)

Medline said:


> I know that Propranolol as other beta blockers can make asthma much worse. Did you have a longer (weeks+) benzo-free phase without any problems?


Yes i had, about 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

So your final answer: 5mg Lorazepam / day won't destroy your liver, kidneys or whatever. But sudden withdrawal after long-term use would be very dangerous. Goog night!


----------



## serioussam (Feb 27, 2009)

serioussam said:


> Yes i had, about 4-5 weeks.


I have to say that the asthma problem came in about 5 years ago. Never had asthma before.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Go to a pulmonary specialist, I'll go to bed.


----------



## serioussam (Feb 27, 2009)

O.K., what i think is that the sudden withdrawal of lorazepam caused my asthma. But i'm no doctor. 
What dose of lorazepam will be problematic for the liver / kidneys ......?


----------



## serioussam (Feb 27, 2009)

Medline said:


> Go to a pulmonary specialist, I'll go to bed.


O.K., you helped me so much, thank you very much!!!

Have a good sleep!


----------



## serioussam (Feb 27, 2009)

serioussam said:


> O.K., what i think is that the sudden withdrawal of lorazepam caused my asthma. But i'm no doctor.
> What dose of lorazepam will be problematic for the liver / kidneys ......?


If your still awake, please, can you answer my last question? 
Thaaaaanks!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought the main rebound effect from beta-blockers is from those with inverse-agonist or other agonist activity (e.g. clonidine), not receptor antagonism.


----------

